# Carlton Hotels 50% off B+B rates TODAY only (not spam)



## landmarkjohn (20 Sep 2010)

IMO Good value, book today only offer of 50% off Carlton Hotels B+B rates.

Website can be a bit quirky when booking multiple dates...

www.carlton.ie/apprentice


----------

